# is this needle valve any good?



## citadel (Nov 9, 2009)

1 New Swagelok SS-2MG-MH-SC11, SS Medium-Flow Metering Valve, 1/8 in. Swagelok Tube Fitting, Vernier Handle, SC-11 Cleaned; see pictures for more info. sell as is.


$35

not sure if this is a better deal than a Fabco or Ideal....


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Most likely better than a Fabco, equivalent to an Ideal but little better because this one has a Vernier Handle for easy adjustments.

Check out this thread.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

That's super fancy


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

I wonder if it would be difficult to plumb in a swagelok fitting. From what I understand it is a pressure fitting to a smooth metal tube. i guess you would have to find an adapter to screw it into a regulator.


----------



## citadel (Nov 9, 2009)

I went ahead and bought an Ideal Valve to make it simple


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You will really like your Ideal valve. We had 9 of them chrome plated last year.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

This is another very good valve. It's chrome plated brass.

B-2MA2 metering valve

Swagelok has a chrome plated brass valve for ~ $60 that is not listed in their catalog. It is basically like the SS-2MA2.
http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=SS-2MA2

Notice that it has 1/8" male NPT threads.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I really like my B-2MA2 !! On the second pic you can notice my little Clippard Needle Valve that I replace with my B-2MA2


----------

